# BowelSoothe or Molocure Experiences



## srinirao (Nov 7, 2002)

I know that there is another section for products and websites. I wanted to post here to see if I might get more responses. I was wondering if anybody has had experiencs with either Bowel Soothe or Molocure. I have been taking Molocure for about a month, but it requires some really strict diet, and I haven't found it to be that effective, and it's really expensive. Some people have said good things about bowel soothe, and it's relatively inexpensive in comparison to molocure. Anybody had experiences with either of these two things? One more question, I know that i've probably posted quite a bit about alchohol which might make me seem like an alchoholic, which I'm not. I was wondering if anybody has any tips for the next morning. I usually find myself in severe pain, and can't eat anything until evening. Thanks


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

HI, sorry, i don't know anything about the two products your talking about. Im not sure if they work or not.As for alcohol i have posted several threads recently that i will bump up for you.x


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

This is the testimonials page for BowelSoothe. Its made by Neopharmica who started spamming people last year with 80 emails a day! At least i think it was Neopharmica. Im not sure. I guess you should just try and see what happens. http://www.bowelsoothe.com./testimonials.htm


----------

